# Morris Chair Build



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

Morris chair build
Dear fellow woodworkers. I am fairly new to this craft but i already love it. I would consider myself an advanced beginer. I started building outdoor chairs and picnick tables but have started doing more inside furniture now and I love it!!!! To me there isnt many things that I enjoy more outside of spending time with my family and friends than to see a pile of plain boards be turned into a piece of furniture. With that being said I have a few questions for any one of you out there that would be willing to help. I know that this is the best place to go for help with woodworking projects just by seeing a few of the peices on here. I was wanting to build a slant arm morris chair and have noticed on all the plins I have seen it calls for the bottom side rail to be slanted. So what I was wandering first was why the slight slant? I asume its for looks but not sure. I was also wandering if any of you guys have ever built or seen one with out the slant and does it affect the look in any negative way? I am asking because Im thinking of doing it without it. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated. I was also wandering if I should finish all the parts before or after glue up. I have one more question I was wandering what online distributer is the best for ordering already surfaced boards. Like I said before any info on these matters would be very helpfull.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I believe there are a number of plans for a Morris chair that don't have the slanted bottom rail, Wood Magazine and Woodsmith come to mind. I'm pretty sure there may be others. If you want to build a reproduction of the Stickley Morris chair you can get the measured drawings from Bob Lang's book Classic Arts and Crafts Furniture or Popular Woodworking did an article on it a few years back. That of course has the slanted bottom rail. I believe the function of it is for comfort, having a slight slope to the seat. I can't tell you more than that because I have never built a Morris chair and have now way to compare the various designs. Hopefully some other jocks that have will chime in w/ helpful suggestions.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't slant the bottom rail on mine. Still has the slanted arms though.

It's the only project I've posted, have a look.

I would have to go back and find out what plan I used if you want to know.

Good luck, it's a fun build and very comfy chair.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am in the process of building the chair from wood mag, can't remember the issue #. Being this is my first chair I decided not to be selective (color and grain pattern) with the lumber in case something went wrong. Looking back I wish I would not have hedged because I lost interest along the way because it was not the quarter sawn look I had in my head. With that being said I am happy with the way it turned out up to this point. I am sure the dark brown stain will hide the difference in color in the end.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Probably a homage to the original Morris chair that bears no resemblance to the Stickley versions . the original Morris chair was foofy with intricate details. The Stickley adaptation in the craftsman style can be pretty square looking without slanting bottom rail. Take a look at this interesting article that features various styles including the original goofy Morris chair. 
http://www.askbrucejohnson.com/morrischair.html


----------



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice jobs Andy and Joey. Andy I was wandering did you finish it before or after glue up? What dimensions on arms and rails and side slats? Also what degree is the arm slant? Once again awesome job!!!!


----------



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

Also where did you get the oak and how much board feet should I get? Are your arms 3/4 or 1" finished?


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had the wood on hand, not sure how many BF I used. The arms on the plan is used are 1 1/8" finished, resawn and glued up on a form.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

I built mine with a squared bottom side rail…however, you have to remember that the seat cushion WILL be slanted to the back, so your side rail should be wide enough to accommodate that.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Harbisonjason, I don't remember a lot of the details, but when I get home this evening I'll find the plan I used.
It has all the specs and cutting list. I printed it off the net. I'll let you know where I found it.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the plan I used. I pretty much stayed with it throughout the build.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/612/craftsman-morris-chair.pdf


----------



## Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

I used the plans that were published in FWW magazine, you can purchase full size ones but I managed to build it from the dimensions given in the magazine. The arms are curved and slanted, but the side rails are not. The bottom cushion itself is slanted from front to back for comfort, it really lets you sink into it.


----------



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks y'all this info helps a lot!!!! Now which would be better oak or cherry. I've narrowed it down to one of them . Also where is the best place to find already surfaced wood online. Have any of you used a good web distributer you are happy with? Again thank y'all for your help.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I used white oak with walnut for the corbels and accents on the arms and on the foot stool.

I got my lumber from a hardwood dealer in Dallas. I don't remember the price per ft. Sucks to get old. 

It is a lot more comfortable than the worn out recliner it replaced.


----------



## Nugs (Apr 5, 2013)

I used cherry for my morris chair (check it out in my projects) and I love it. I'm a huge fan of cherry and bought a whole bunch of it so almost everything I build is cherry.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jason, I ordered qswo sight unseen from McKinney Hardwoods just north of Dallas and was extremely happy with the stock he sent. Michael is a great person and will do right by you.


----------



## Luddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Jason

I built two chairs about 10 years ago using, loosely, the plan in "The Furniture of Gustav Stickley" Bavaro & Mossman. Made of mesquite, it was a learning experience but worth the end result. I'm now building two chairs using, again loosely, the Woodsmith plan mentioned by Andy. These are from cherry purchased through Hoods. Good quality.









Mesquite









Cherry with mesquite trim


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Terry, That mesquite chair is really sweet. But, I can tell already that I'm gonna love that cherry one. The butterflies are quite nice. Applied?
Are those mesquite slats? Look dark enough in the pic to be walnut.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built a bow-arm Morris chair with a straight bottom rail …


----------



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow!!! I like the look of that mesquite Morris chair with the rounded bottom rails there Luddite!!! I would like to see some more pics of that one.


----------



## Harbisonjason (Jan 13, 2015)

TheDane that chair is awesome also very nice!!!


----------

